# My Puppy got Ahold of a Nylabone and Ate Some!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That small of a piece I don't think will cause a problem. She should pass that ok. If she had eaten like half of the whole bone it would be a concern. Are you sure it's not one of the edible ones? The edible ones will digest.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I am curious because I know of two puppies that have had to have obstruction surgery this year from nylabone knobs like your girl got off--- and they used to be SO reliably strong and wonderful chews. I just wonder if they are being produced differently.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I don’t like the flexible nylabones because it is too easy for my dogs to chew pieces off them. That said, I don’t think the small bits she chewed off will hurt her.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Somebody else recently had that happen. I just posted on it to see if they will say what ended up happening








Ate a piece of Nylabone


Hi everyone! I have a 10ish week old named Chewy. While I was trying to crate him in the middle of the night, I gave him his puppy nylabone. Came out to check on him and it seems like he ate the end of it (about 1in of the chew). What should I look out for? I’m very worried, sleep deprived...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

cwag said:


> Somebody else recently had that happen. I just posted on it to see if they will say what ended up happening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I was going to post that thread too.


----------



## Chewy1311 (May 11, 2020)

Hi! This happened to me last week (the thread that was linked above), my pup was crying in his crate and I gave him the nylabone (puppy version) to chew on. He ate about an inch of the bone, called the vet ER and consulted this thread! Just make sure to monitor the stool to see if it’s watery or solid for like few days. Obviously if it’s solid consistently you’re ok, but if it’s watery consult your vet. Monitor for discomfort and/or diarrhea. Discomfort can look like your pup hunching over, overly lethargic, etc. 

Thankfully mine has so far been in the clear and his stool has been solid for the past week.


----------



## Chewy1311 (May 11, 2020)

For what it’s worth, I completed stopped buying all nylabones and switched over to rope toys so my pup can chew on something less destructible. Good thing about rope toys is that, the rope is cotton so easier to pass through if ingested. Obviously, make sure to monitor if it gets bad, or just take it away.


----------



## Kenpup (Feb 1, 2020)

Just threw out our nylabones... thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Prism Goldens said:


> I am curious because I know of two puppies that have had to have obstruction surgery this year from nylabone knobs like your girl got off--- and they used to be SO reliably strong and wonderful chews. I just wonder if they are being produced differently.


There are a couple of varieties. Durable, and usually pieces can't be chewed off, soft chew for lighter chewing dogs and that's what this one in this thread is I think - they are not digestible, and then the edible ones. The edible ones worry me because they can be chewed off in big chunks. The "puppy pack" has the softer ones and I will never have those in my house again, my adult dog chewed up one that was supposed to be durable and was vomiting up pieces of it for 3 days. I only waited because I knew how much he ate and he was returning enough at time that I was fairly sure it was all coming back up.

I think they are dangerous and I won't have any of them anymore.


Chewy1311 said:


> For what it’s worth, I completed stopped buying all nylabones and switched over to rope toys so my pup can chew on something less destructible. Good thing about rope toys is that, the rope is cotton so easier to pass through if ingested. Obviously, make sure to monitor if it gets bad, or just take it away.


Please do not leave your puppy unsupervised with a rope toy to chew on. If he pulls threads out of the rope and eats them they can tie up in his intestines and require surgery to remove. Find a good solid bone, not rawhide either, or use kong toys you can stuff with paste.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I just have always felt safe w Nylabone and the durable white ones were the ones that my two friends' dogs had to have surgery due to obstruction. Rope toys!!! They are imo far more dangerous, anything string like can even easier make a linear obstruction which is the sort I worry about more than any other.
Plus I dk that I have ever seen one not made in China.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I have had nothing but trouble with Nyla bones, both the hard ones and soft ones. The *soft ones come off in chunks, which are not safe *for puppies or adults. The *hard ones will break teeth* of the adult dogs, causing an abscess. You find this out when your dogs has a massive swelling usually on the top of their snout above the tooth! You go to the vet and he will pull a permanent tooth out, thus reliving the pup of the abscess. I also found that deer, moose, and Elk horns do the same. 

Therefore, I give our dogs *Kong toys, some allow for treats inside and all can be frozen*. Our dogs love them, I also keep some* bully sticks* available. They eat them fast and too many will make them fat, boy do they love those...


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer has chewed off chunks of the white Nylabones. Thankfully, he does not swallow things and just leaves shards on the floor for the rest of us to step on (ever step on Legos? Nylabone chunks are much the same). He doesn't particularly enjoy chewing on them anyway, but he does seem to enjoy Benebones.


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Aidan has given me many gray hairs with issues like this! Ive had to call the vet on several occasions for him eating something he shouldn’t have. He consumed 1/2 a plastic Tupperware bowl, a whole rawhide that my in-laws unknowingly gave him, a rope toy, ect. Now I never give him anything that’s not supervised and watch him like a hawk. I did talk to a man who’s dog ate a mango seed and had to get surgery. Not but a few months later his dog did it again, but this time he had researched and found that if you give them oatmeal with flax it helps slide stuff like that through the system. He said after that combo it came out “the other end” was slimy because of the flax and dog was fine. Im not advocating this, but have done this with Aidan on a few occasions where he ate a rock or stick before I could get it from him.


----------

